# Intermittent Filling of Kenmore Washer



## amodoko (May 29, 2011)

Hi, my parents need help with their washer. It is an older Kenmore Washer. The model number is 11026912690. They told me that it would take forever to fill up with water, but that sometimes it would work normally. I looked up some stuff online and decided I would try cleaning the inlet valve filters to make sure they weren't clogged. Well they were not clogged and I cleaned them anyways and it still is having the same issue. I also checked the water pressure to the hoses and both hot and cold have great water pressure, so the issue is with the washer I believe.

The other problem my Mom mentioned to me was that sometimes the washer will get stuck in the middle of a specific cycle and won't proceed (I don't know the details since I don't live with them and they are bad at describing things to me, but maybe this could be related to a filling issue too). 

So my question is, do you think the inlet water valve needs to be replaced? Seems like that can cause issues with filling. If so, I they are pretty inexpensive when compared to getting a new washer and I can order it easily (about $20 only). I just wanted to know if there is something else that could be wrong. I'll probably order the new inlet water valve if you guys think that is the problem. Thanks in advance.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.repairclinic.com/RepairH...e-Washing-Machine-11026912690-Troubleshooting


----------



## thefixer56 (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes, it could be that the inlet valve is failing. Assume they are not using flood safe hoses? They can be problematic. I would recommend getting the valve from here. All parts from them are guaranteed for one year and if it doesn't fix the problem, you may return it. That washer is a Whirlpool direct drive model and I would do whatever is necessary to keep it going. All new models except Speed Queen ($700-$800) are junk and won't last and they won't like the way they operate.


----------



## amodoko (May 29, 2011)

Thank you both! I will try to replace the water inlet valve then. I don't know if they have a flood safe house though. But regardless, it seems like it just needs a new water inlet valve anyways. I will let you know how it goes, thanks!


----------



## thefixer56 (Feb 23, 2014)

amodoko said:


> I don't know if they have a flood safe house though.


 Not "flood safe house", flood safe hoses or flood safe connectors. These automatically shut the water off in the event that a hose bursts. Iv'e heard lots about them causing low flow rates when used on washing machine hoses. Some people have them and they work fine and others don't. Guess it depends on a variety of things.

Eric


----------



## amodoko (May 29, 2011)

Oops, my mistake, I misread that initially. I don't think they are flood safe hoses, but I'll double check. I ordered the valve, so hopefully that fixes it but if not I can at least look into the hoses as well. I've also heard people say that bad timer contacts can cause these intermittent issues too.


----------



## amodoko (May 29, 2011)

Hey guys, just wanted to say thanks. I bought the inlet valve and replaced it and the washer seems to be working again. I didn't get to test it more than a minute since I was in a rush, but it did work it seems. As long as my parents don't call me to come fix it again, I'll assume it's working


----------

